# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى >  الشفعة بالقانون

## شمس الدين

*الشفعة فى القانون** 

--**مادة 935 – الشفعة رخصه**تجيز فى بيع العقار الحلول محل المشترى فى الأحوال و الشروط المنصوص**
**الشفعة رخصة**تجيز للشفيع الحلول محل المشترى فى حالة بيع العقار المتصل به ملكه فى الاحوال**والشروط المنصوص عليها قانونا** .
**وهى تأسس على وقاية الشفيع من ضرر محتمل من شريك**أو جار فهى إذن متصلة بشخص الشفيع وهو حر فى أن يأخذ أو لا يأخذ بها فهذا متروك**لمحض تقديره** .
-**لذلك لاتجوز لدائنى الشفيع لأنها رخصة وليست حقا (لا عينيا ولا**شخصيا) وهى متصلة بشخص الشفيع**.
-**ولا تجوز فيها الإحالة . فلأن الشفعة متصلة بشخص**الشفيع فلا يجوز أن يحياها إلى غيره** .
-**ولكن وبالرغم من أن الشفعة رخصة فإنها**تورث وذلك لأنها من الأموال وذلك حسب ما أستقرت عليه احكام محكمتنا العليا مخالفة**فى ذلك رأى فقهاء الحنفية** 
**من المقرر فى قضاء هذه المحكمة أن حق الشفعة من**الحقوق التى يجرى فيها التوارث , وهو حق غير قابل للتجزئة , يثبت لكل وارث إذا**انفرد به , ولهم جميعا إذا أجتكعوا عليه** . 
(**الطعن 903 لسنة 50ق جلسة 24/2/1981**س32 ص611**)
-**والشفعة رخصة غير قابلة للتجزئة فلا يجوز الأخذ بالشفعة فى بعض**المبيع . إذا بيع العقار لأكثر من مشترى فلا يجوز الأخذ بالشفعة من بعضهم دون بعض** . 
-**قاعدة أن الشفعة لا تتجزأ تعنى-وعلى ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة أنه لا يجوز**للشفيع أن يأخذ بالشفعة فى صفقة واحدة بعض المبيع دون البعض الآخر حتى لا يضار**المشترى بتبعيض الصفقة ولما كان الثابت من مدونات الحكم المطعون فيه أن المطعون**عليه الثالث باع للطاعنة قطعة أرض مساحتها…وأن المطعون عليهما الأول والثانى أعلنا**رغبتهما فى أخذ كل المساحة المبيعة بالشفعة وأقاما الدعوى بطلب أحقيتهما فى أخذ**المبيع جميعه بالشفعة بعد أن أودعا سويا الثمن , فإنه لا يكون ثمة تبعيض للصفقة على**المشترية الطاعنة أو تجزئة للشفعة**.
(**الطعن 730 لسنة 48ق جلسة 4/11/1981 س32**ص1989** )
--**والتصرف الذى يجيز الشفعة هو البيــــــــــــع فقط بصريخ نص المادة**ولا تجوز فى غيره من التصرفات**

- –* *الشفعة :شروط الأخذ بالشفعة**
**عليها فى**المواد التالية** :
---**مادة 936 – يثبت الحق فى الشفعة** :
(* *أ ) لمالك الرقبة**إذا بيع كل حق الانتفاع الملابس لها أو بعضة** .
(* *ب ) للشريك فى الشيوع إذا بيع**شئ من العقار الشائع إلى أجنبى** .
(**ج) لصاحب حق الانتفاع إذا بيعت كل الرقبة**الملابسة لهذا الحق أو بعضها**.
(**د) لمالك الرقبة فى الحكر إذا بيع الحكر ، و**للمستحكر إذا بيعت الرقبة** .
(**هـ) للجار المالك فى الأحوال الآتية** :
1 –* *إذا**كانت العقارات من المبانى أو من الأراضى المعدة للبناء سواء أكانت فى المدن أم فى**القرى** .
2-* *إذا كان للأرض المبيعة حق أرتفاق على أرض الجار أو كان حق الإرتفاق**لأرض الجار على الأرض المبيعة . - إذا كانت ارض الجار ملاصقة للأرض المبيعة من**جهتين و تساوى مقيمة نصف ثمن الأرض المبيعة على الأقل** .
**فقرة رقم : 2** 
**إذا**كان عقد شراء الشفيع غير مسجل فالعين التى هى محل هذا العقد لا يصح أن يشفع بها** .
(* *الطعن رقم 40 لسنة 15 ق ، جلسة 1946/4/4** )

**مالك الرقبة إذا بيع حق**الإنتفاع**
**يثبت الحق فى الشفعة لمالك الرقبة إذا بيع كل حق الإنتفاع الملابس لها**أو بعضها أى إذا كان جزء من الرقبة عليه حق إنتفاع فيثبت حق الشفعة إذا بيع كل حق**الإنتفاع الذى على هذا الجزء** . 
**وتثبت الشفعة لمالك الرقبة ولو كان حق الإنتفاع**لعدة شركاء وتكون لكل حصة كل شريك ولو كن المشترى أحد الشركاء** 
**وتثبت الشفعة**لمالك الرقبة فى حق الإستعمال وحق السكنى متى كانت لا تتعارض مع هذين الحقين**
-* *مفاد النص فى المادة 985/1 من القانون المدنى أن حق الإنتفاع يمكن كسبه بالشفغة فى**حالة بيعه إستقلالاً دون الرقبة الملابسة له إذا ما توافرت شروط الأخذ بالشفعة** .
(**الطعن رقم 1644 لسنة 51ق جلسة 9/4/1985 س36 ص565**) 
**الشريك فى**الشيوع**
**يثبت الحق فى الشفعة للشريك فى الشيوع إذا بيع شىء من العقار الشائع إلى**أجنبى** 
**ويكون ذلك عندما يتعدد الملاك دون تحديد أو إفراز لنصيب كل منهم فإذا بيع**شىء من العقار إلى أجنبى أمكنهم أخذه بالشفعة وترتبط الشفعة فى هذه الحالة بحالة**الشيوع أما إذا انتهت حالة الشيوع بالقسمة مثلا فلا يجوز طلب الشفعة ولو لم تسجل**هذه القسمة** . 
**صاحب حق الإنتفاع**
**يثبت الحق فى الشفعة لصاحب حق الإنتفاع إذا**بيعت كل الرقبة الملابسة لهذا الحق أو بعضها** 
**وإذا كان الإنتفاع لأشخاص متعددين**يكون لهم مجتمعين كل بقدر نصيبه فقط وبالمثل حق الإستعمال والسكنى**
**مالك الرقبة**فى الحكر والمستحكر**
**الحكر هو كالإنتفاع ولكنه لا يرد إلا على عقار وتثبت الشفعة**لمالك الرقبة إذا باع الستحكر وتثبت للمستحكر إذا باع مالك الرقبة**
**الجار**المالك**
**يثبت الحق فى الشفعة للجار المالك بشروط هى**:-
-**أن يكون ملكه ملاصقا**للعقار المبيع ويتحقق التلاصق بأى مسافة من العقار دون وجود فاصل كطريق أو مصرف عام**و غير ملوك لأحدهما** 
-**وأن يكون الشفيع مالكاً لما يشفع به سواءأً مفرزأً أو**مشاعاً – تامة أو رقبة** 
**وتثبت الشفعة للجار المالك فى الأحوال الآتية** :-
1-**إذا كان العقار من المبانى أو الأرض المعدة للبناء يكفى التلاصق من جهة**وحيدة**
2-* *وفى الأراضى الزراعية فتثبت فى حالتين**
**أ- أن يكون للشفيع حق إرتفاق**على الأرض المبيعة أو للأرض المبيعة حق إرتفاق على أرض الشفيع**
**ب- أن يكون**التلاصق من حدين – وتساوى نصف ثمن الأرض المبيعة على الأقل وقت البيع** 
--* *والتحايل لإبطال الشفعة مناقض للغرض المقصود منها فكل تحايل لإبطال الشفعة لايصح**للمحاكم أن تقره** . 
--**الشروط الواجب توافرها فى الشفيع** :-
**أن أن يكون ما يشفع**به موجود ومستمر من وقت البيع الى وقت الأخذ بالشفعة أى أن يكون مالكا لما يشفع به**وقت البيع وحتى ثبوت حقه فى الشفعة** 
**المقرر قانوناً أن الشفعة لا تجوز إلا إذا**كان الشفيع مالكاً للعقار الذى يشفع به وقت قيام سبب الشفعة أى وقت بيع العقار الذى**يشفع فيه , ولما كانت الملكية فى العقار وفقاً لأحكام قانون الشهر العقارى لا تنتقل**الى المشترى إلا بتسجيل عقد البيع ولا يرتب التسجيل أثره فى الأصل إلا من تاريخ**تسجيل العقد أو الحكم الذى من شأنه إنشاء حق الملكية, فإنه ترتيباًعلى ذلك يشترط فى**الشفيع الذى يستند الى عقد البيع فى تملك العقار المشفوع به أن يكون قد سجل عقده أو**سجل الحكم الصادر بصحته ونفاذه وقت بيع العقار المشفوع فيه** .
(**الطعن رقم 1055**لسنة 57ق جلسة 11/2/1988**)
**أن يكون غير ممنوع من شراء العقار الذى يشفع فيه** 
**كالممنوعين بنص قانونى مثل السامسرة والخبراء فى العقارات المعهود لهم بيعها**والقضاة والمحامين أيضاً فى الحقوق المتنازع عليها إذا كان النزاع يدخل فى إختصاص**المحكمة التى يعملون فى دائرتها** 
**ألا يكون الشفيع وقفاً**
**إذا كان المشفوع به**وقفاً فلا يجوز للوقف بصفته شخص إعتبارى أن يشفع لأن العقار الموقوف غير مملوك لأحد**وكذلك طبقاً لنص المادة 939م "ولا يجوز للوقف أن يأخذ بالشفعة**"
--**المادة 937 (1**)* *اذا تزاحم الشفعاء يكون استعمال حق الشفعة على حسب الترتيب المنصوص عليه فى المادة**السابقة . (2) واذا تزاحم الشفعاء من طبقة واحدة فأستحقاق كل منهم للشفعة يكون على**قدر نصيبه. (3) فأذا كان المشترى قد توافرت فيه الشروط التى كانت تجعله شفيعا**بمقتضى نص المادة السابقة فأنه يفضل على الشفعاء الذين هم من طبقته أو من طبقة ادنى**ولكن يتقدمه الذين هم من طبقة اعلى** . 
**يقوم التزاحم إذا توافر الحق فى الشفعة**لأكثر من شخص ويقع على صور ثلاث** :-
1-**إذا كان الشفعاء من طبقات مختلفة يكون الحق**فى الشفعة لصاحب الطبقة الأعلى حسب الترتيب الوارد بالمادة 936م أعلاه**
2-**إذا كان**الشفعاء من طبقة واحدة يكون إستحقاق كل منهم للشفعة على قدر نصيبه** .
3-**إذا كان**المشترى أحد الشفعاء فإنه يفضل على من هم من أدنى منه أو من هم من طبقته . ويتقدم**عليه من هم أعلى منه طبقة** 
---**الشروط الواجب توافرها فى المشترى والموانع** :-
**المادة 938** 
**اذا اشترى شخص عينا تجوز الشفعة فيها ثم باعها قبل ان تعلن**ايه رغبه فى الأخذ بالشفعة أو قبل أن يتم تسجيل هذه الرغبة طبقا للمادة 942 فلا**يجوز الأخذ بالشفعة الا من المشترى الثانى وبالشروط التى اشترى بها** . 

**المادة 939** 
(1)* *لايجوز الأخذ بالشفعة : (أ) اذا حصل البيع بالمزاد**العلنى وفقا لأجراءات رسمها القانون . (ب) اذا وقع البيع بين الأصول والفروع أو بين**الزوجين أو بين الأقارب لغاية الدرجة الرابعة أو بين ألأصهار لغاية الدرجة الثانية** . (**ج) اذا كان العقد قد بيع ليجعل محل عبادة أو ليلحق بمحل عبادة . (2) ولا يجوز**للوقف أن يأخذ بالشفعة** . 
1-* *ألا يكون المشترى قد باع العقار بيعا صحيحاً قبل**تسجيل الرغبة فى الشفعة وإلا أنتقل الحق للبيع الثانى**
**فقرة رقم : 2** 
**إذا إدعى**الشفيع صورية البيع و أفلح فى إثبات ذلك إعتبر البيع الصادر من المالك للمشترى**الأول قائماً و هو الذى يعتد به فى الشفعة دون البيع الثانى الذى لا وجود له ، بما**يغنى الشفيع عن توجيه طلب الشفعة إلى المشترى الثانى ، و من المقرر أنه**يجب إثبات**صورية البيع الثانى فى مواجهة المشترى الثانى لأنه صاحب الشأن الأول فى نفى الصورية**و إثبات جدية عقده ليكون الحكم الذى يصدر بشأن عقده حجه له أو عليه ، و يكفى لسلامة**إجراءات الشفعة - إذا ما أصر الشفيع على طلب الشفعة فى البيع الأول رغم إخطاره**بحصول البيع الثانى قبل تسجيله إعلان رغبته فى الأخذ بالشفعة - أن يصدر لصالحه حكم**بصورية البيع الثانى فى مواجهة المشترى الثانى و يتحقق ذلك إما بإختصامه إبتداء فى**دعوى الشفعة مع تمسكه بالبيع الأول و دفعه بصورية البيع الثانى صورية مطلقة إما**بإدخاله فى الدعوى أثناء نظرها و قبل الفصل فيها أو بتدخله هو فيها ، و عندئذ يتعين**على المحكمة أن تفصل فى الإدعاء بالصورية إذ يتوقف مصير دعوى الشفعة على ثبوت**الصورية أم لا ، و صدور حكم لصالح الشفيع بالصورية يصحح إجراءات الشفعة فى البيع**الأول و دون إختصام المشترى الثانى . ( الطعن رقم 898 لسنة 48 ق ، جلسة 1981/5/27** )

2-**ألا يكون البيع قد تم بالمزاد وفقاً لإجراءات قانونية**
3-**ألا تكون**الصفقة بين الأصوا والفروع أو الزوجين أو بين أقلرب من الدرجة الرابعة أو أصهار حتى**الدرجة الثانية**
4-* *ألا يكون العقار بيع ليكون دار عبادة أو ليكون ملحقاً بدار**عبادة**
5-**ألا يكون الشفيع وقفاً حيث أن الوقف لا مالك له** 
---**الشروط الواجب**توافرها فى المال المشفوع فيه**:-
1-**أن يكون عقاراً لا تكون الشفعة إلا فى العقار** 
2-* *أن تطلب فى المبيع كله ( عدم جواز تجزئة العقد أو الصفقة** )
**فقرة رقم : 1** 
**لما كان الحق من المشترى للعين المشفوع فيها - و على ما جرى به قضاء هذه**المحكمة - ألا تتجزأ عليه الصفقة فإذا تعدد الشفعاء من طبقة واحدة و لم يطلب كل**منهم الشفعة فى كل العين المشفوع فيها و سقط حق أحدهما لسبب يتعلق بالمواعيد أو**بغيرها من إجراءات الشفعة تفرقت الصفة على المشترى و صارت بذلك دعوى الشفعة غير**مقبولة . و كان من المقرر فى قضاء هذه المحكمة كذلك أنه ليس لمن طلب الشفعة فى جزء**من العين المبيعة أن يعدل إلى طلب الشفعة فى العين برمتها ما دام قد فوت على نفسه**المواعيد المقررة للأخذ بالشفعة لأن إجراءات الشفعة المنصوص عليها فى المواد من 940**إلى 943 من القانون المدنى و مواعيدها مرتبطه بعضها ببعض إرتباطاً وثيقاً و ماساً**بذات الحق و يوجب القانون إتباعها و إلا سقط الحق فى الشفعة ذاته ، لما كان ذلك ، و**كان الثابت من الأوراق أن المطعون ضدهما الأول و الثانية - و هما شفيعان من طبقة**واحدة - لم يطلب إحدهما أخذ العين المشفع فيها برمتها و إنما طلبا ذلك سوياً و**أودعا ثمناً واحداً لها ، و كان إقرار المطعون ضدها الثانية أمام محكمة أول درجة**بترك الخصومة من شأنه إلغاء كافة إجراءات الشفعة بالنسبة لها بما فى ذلك صحيفة**الدعوى فيما تضمنته من طلبات تخصها و ذلك عملاً بنص المادة 143 من قانون المرافعات**مما يجزء الصفقة على المشترين " الطاعنين " الأمر الممتنع قانوناً** . 
(* *الطعن**رقم 073 لسنة 56 مكتب فنى 39 صفحة رقم 1254 بتاريخ** 29-11-1988)













---**إجراءات**الشفعـــــــــــــــة** :-

**المادة 940** 
**على من يريد الأخذ بالشفعةان يعلن**رغبته فيها الى كل من البائع والمشترى خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ الأنذار الرسمى**الذى يوجهه اليه البائع أو المشترى والا سقط حقه ويزاد على تلك المدة ميعاد المسافة**اذا اقتضى الأمر ذلك** . 
--**أخذ العقار بالشفعة قد يكون تراضياً أو**تقاضياً**
---**الشفعة بالتراضــــــــــــــى** : 
**وفيه يسلم المشترى للشفيع**بالشفعة ولا ينازع البائع فى إستحقاق المبيع فتتم دون اللجوء للقضاء وتتم عن طريق**:-* *موافقة المشترى بعد إبداء الشفيع رغبته فى الأخذ بالشفعة ولها حالتين** 
1-* *حالة**تسجيل المشترى عقد شرائه :- ويعمل إقرار مصدق عليه بالتنازل عن الصفقة من المشترى**والبائع للشفيع ويؤشر به تأشيراً هامشياً على العقد ولا يحصل رسم نسبى لأنها حالة**حلول ويرفق معه إعلان الرغبة فى الشفعة على أن يكون رسمياً ومسجلاً** 
2-**حالة عدم**تسجيل عقد المشترى :- يقدم طلب للمأمورية بتضمن أولاً بيع من البائع للمشترى ثم**تنازل عن الصفقة من البائع والمشترى ويرفق معه إعلان الرغبة وتحصل الرسوم النسبية**كاملة** 
**وممكن إختصار هذا بتسجيل بيع من البائع للشفيع مباشرةً طالما لم يسجل**المشترى عقده**
---**الشفعة بالتقاضـــــــــــــــــى : المواد من 940 ألى 944** 
1-**إعلان الرغبة فى الشفعة وتسجيله**
2-**إيداع ثمن البيع خزانة المحكمة**
3-**رفع**دعوى الشفعة**
- -**إعلان الرغبة فى الشفعة وتسجيله** 
**تنص المادة 940 على أن من**يريد الأخذ بالشفعة أن يبدأ بإعلان رغبته للبائع والمشترى خلال 15يوماً من تاريخ**إنذاره من أى من هما أو متى علم بالبيع إن لم ينذر خلا خمسة عش سنة من تاريخ البيع**الغير مسجل وخلال أربعة أشهر من تاريخ لتسجيل** .
**أ-الإنذار : المادة 941** 
**يشمتل الاندار الرسمى المنصوص عليه فى المادة السابقة على البيانات على الآتية**والاكان باطلأ: (أ) بيان العقار الجائز أخذه بالشفعة بيانا كافيا0 (ب) بيان الثمن**والمصرفات الرسمية وشروط البيع واسم كل من البائع والمشترى ولقبه وصناعته وموطنه** .
**عادةً ما تبدأ إجراءات الشفعة بهذا الإنذار الذى يوجهه البائع أو المشترى**لإخطار الشفيع أو (الشفعاء) بالبيع ويكون بإعلان على يد محضر ولابد أن يشتمل على**بيان العقار بياناً غير مجهل وبيان الثمن والمصروفات وشروط البيع وأسم البائع**والمشترى وموطنهما** 
-* *فقرة رقم : 1** 
**علم الشفيع بحصول البيع لا يعتبر - و على**ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة - ثابتاً فى نظر المشرع فى القانون المدنى القائم طبقاً**لمفهوم المادة 940 منه إلا من تاريخ الأنذار الرسمى الذى يوجهه إليه البائع أو**المشترى و لا يسرى ميعاد الخمسة عشر يوماً الذى يسقط حق الشفيع إذا لم يعلن رغبته**فى الأخذ بالشفعة قبل إنقضائه إلا من تاريخ هذا الأنذار مما مؤداه أنه لا إلزام على**الشفيع بأعلان رغبته إلا بعد إنذاره من المشترى أو البائع و لو علم بالبيع قبل ذلك** .
(* *الطعن رقم 1184 لسنة 52 مكتب فنى 37 صفحة رقم 246 بتاريخ 20-02-1986** ) 
-**فقرة رقم : 2** 
**ميعاد الخمسة عشر يوماً المحدد قانوناً لإبداء الرغبة فى**الأخذ بالشفعة هو من المواعيد التى يزاد عليها ميعاد مسافة . و تحسب المسافة من محل**الشفيع إلى محل المشفوع منه** .
(* *الطعن رقم 63 لسنة 3 ق ، جلسة 1934/1/25** )
-**فقرة رقم : 1** 
**إن مقصود الشارع من البيانات التى أوجبها بالمادة 21 من**قانون الشفعة فيما يتعلق بالعقار المبيع هو تعريف الشفيع بالعقار المبيع تعريفاً**تاماً نافياً للجهالة بحيث يستطيع أن يعمل رأيه فى الصفقة فيأخذ بالشفعة أو يترك** .* *و تقدير ما إذا كان بيان العقار المبيع فى التكليف بإبداء الرغبة قد وقع كافياً أم**غير كاف متروك لقاضى الموضوع فإذا ما أقام تقديره على أسباب مؤديه إليه فى شأن**لمحكمة النقض به** . 
(* *الطعن رقم 72 لسنة 18 ق ، جلسة 1950/1/12** )
**ب-إعلانالرغبة وهو لابد ان يكون رسمياً ولا يكون حجة على الغير إلا إذا سجل**ويوجه للبائع والمشترى**
**ويكون خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من حصول الإنذار الرسمى أو** 15**سنة من تاريخ العقد الإبتدائى إذا لم ينذر**.
-**فقرة رقم : 2** 
**إن المادة 19 من**قانون الشفعة كانت تقضى بسقوط حق الشفيع إذا لم يظهر رغبته فى الأخذ بالشفعة فى ظرف**خمسة عش يوما من وقت علمه بالبيع ، والبيع يتم باتفاق المتعاقدين على أركانه ،**وإثبات هذا الإتفاق فى عقد يوصف بأنه عقد إبتدائى لا ينفى تمام البيع و وجوب إبداء**الشفيع رغبته فى ظرف خمسة عشر يوما من وقت علمه به . وإذن فمتى كانت محكمة الموضوع**بما لها من سلطة تقدير الواقع قد حققت دفاع الشفيع و إنتهت بالإقتناع بأن البيع قد**تم فى تاريخ معين علم به الشفيع قبل ابداء رغبته فى الأخذ بالشفعة بمدة تزيد على**خمسة عشر يوما فلا معقب على هذا التقرير** . 
(* *الطعن رقم 309 سنة 20 ق ، جلسة** 1953/2/26 )
**ج- تسجيل إعلان الرغبة تسجيل الإعلان بالرغبة فى الشفعة غير واجب**ولا يترتب لتخلفه أى بطلان وكل مايترتب عليه هو عدم الإحتجاج به على الغير (الذين**تترتب لهم حقوق على العقار) أما إذا سجل الإعلان كان له حجيته ولا يسرى فى حق**الشفيع أى تصرف لاحق علي تاريخ التسجيل إذن هو ليس إجراء وجوبى ولكنه وسيلة لعدم**نفاذ التصرفات فى مواجهة الشفيع سواء أصلية أو تبعية ويسجل دون بحث ملكية أوتمويل**وهو معفى من رسم حوالة المساحة والمعاينة على الطبيعة لطابع السرعة ولكنه يشكل**تعارض مع أى طلب قائم**.
***(**ويجب أيضاً أن يتم إعلان الرغبة فى الشفعة قبل فوات**أربعة أشهر من تاريخ تسجيل الغقد إذا كان البيع المشفوع فيه قد سجل وسنوضح ذلك مع**شرح المادة 948 /ب ولكن لزم التنويه**)
**المادة 942** 
(1)* *اعلأن الرغبة بالأخذ**بالشفعة يجب أن يكون رسميا والاكان باطلأ 0 ولا يكون هذا الاعلأن حجة على الغير الا**اذا سجل0 (2) وخلأل ثلأثين يوما على الأكثر من تاريخ هذا الاعلأن يجب أن يودع خزانة**المحكمة الكائن فى دائراتها العقار كل الثمن الحقيقى الذى حصل به البيع , مع مراعاة**أن يكون هذا الايداع قبل رفع الدعوى بالشفعة ,فان لم يتم الايداع فى هذاالميعاد على**الوجه المتقدم سقط حق الأخذ بالشفعة**. 
- -**إيداع الثمن** 
**يجب على الشفيع إيداع**الثمن الحقيقى خزانة المحكمة الكائن فى دائرتها العقار والمختصة بنظر الدعوى خلال**ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ إعلان الرغبة فى الشفعة وقبل رفع الدعوى وإلا سقط حقه فى**الأخذ بالشفعة**
**والمفترض أن الثمن الذكور فى العقد هو الثمن الحقيقى مالم يثبت**العكس ويجب إيداع كل الثمن ولو كان الثمن فى العقد مؤجلاً** 
**ويترتب على عدم إيداع**الثمن على هذا الوجه سقوط**الحق فى الشفعة** . 
-**فقرة رقم : 4** 
**ايداع كامل الثمن**الحقيقى فى الميعاد القانونى وعلى الوجه المبين فى المادة 942 من القانون المدنى**شرط لقبول دعوى الشفعة و لا يعفى من واجب ايداع الثمن كاملا أن يكون متفقا على**تأجيل بعضه فى عقد البيع المحرر بين المشترى و البائع و لا تعارض بين اشتراط**القانون هذا الايداع لقبول دعوى الشفعة وبين ما نص عليه فى المادة 945 مدنى من أنه**لا يحق للشفيع الانتفاع بالأجل الممنوح للمشترى فى دفع الثمن إلا برضاء البائع ،**ذلك أن البائع لا يملك اعفاء الشفيع من شرط أوجبه القانون ، كما أن هذا النص إنما**ورد بصدد بيان آثار الشفعة أى بعد أن يثبت حق الشفيع فى الشفعة رضاء أو قضاء و يصبح**الثمن من حق البائع وحده فيكون له فى هذه الحالة أن يمنح الشفيع فى الوفاء به الأجل**الممنوح للمشترى** . 
(* *الطعن رقم 0284 لسنة 28 مكتب فنى 14 صفحة رقم 1011بتاريخ** 07-11-1963)
-**صورية الثمن المسمى في عقد البيع المشفوع فيه للشفيع الأخذ بالعقد**الظاهر و عدم التزامه إلا بدفع الثمن المذكور فيه - شرطه أن يكون حسن النية 0 غير**عالم بهذه الصورية وقت إظهار رغبته في الأخذ بالشفعة عبء إثبات علم الشفيع بالصورية** 0* *وقوعه على عاتق المشفوع ضده 0 إثبات الأخير سوء نية الشفيع و علمه بالصورية و**بالثمن الحقيقي من قبل إعلان الرغبة في الأخذ بالشفعة 0 اعتبار الإيداع ناقصا م** 942/2* *مدني أثره سقوط الشفيع في الأخذ بالشفعة 0 عدم إثبات المشفوع ضده ذلك 0**للشفيع الأخذ بالشفعة لقاء الثمن المبين في العقد 0 اعتبار إجراء الإيداع صحيح**قانونا 0**
)* *الطعن رقم 5737 لسنة 62 ق – جلسة 13/1/2000**)
- -**دعوى**الشفعــــــــــــــــة**
**المادة 943** 
**ترفع دعوى الشفعة على البائع والمشترى**أمام المحكمة الكائن فى دائرتها العقار وتقيد بالجدول. ويكون كل ذلك فى ميعاد**ثلأثين يوما من تاريخ الاعلأن المنصوص عليه فى المادة السابقة والا سقط الحق**فيهاوالحكم فى الدعوى على وجه السرعة** . 
**أولاً:-الخصوم**
**وترفع دعوى الشفعة على**البائع والمشترى إذن فيجب إختصام هذين الشخصين معاً وإذا تعددوا أو أى منهم فترفع**على جميعهم** 
**وهؤلاء الخصوم (شفيع-مشترى-بائع) لابد من أن يكونوا مُخْتَصَمِين فى**كافة مراحل التقاضى (أول درجة-إستئناف-نقض) وإلا حكم بعدم القبول - ويجوز إختصام**بائع البائع لتسهيل إجراءات التسجيل** .
-**فقرة رقم : 1** 
**ما دام إعلان الرغبة فى**الأخذ بالشفعة قد وجه إلى البائع و إلى المشترى و رفعت دعوى الشفعة عليهما و قد**تضمن كل من إعلان الرغبة و صحيفة الدعوى طلب الشفيعين أخذ العقار المبيع جمعيه**بالشفعة كما أودعا كل الثمن الوارد فى عقد البيع فى الميعاد القانونى ، فإن إجراءات**الشفعة تكون قد تمت وفقا للقانون و لا يكون ثمت تبعيض للصفقة المبيعة . و لا ينال**من ذلك كون إعلان الرغبة و صحيفة الدعوى قد شملت إلى جانب إسم المشترى و إسم البائع**إسمى شريكى البائع على الشيوع اللذين باعا إليه حصتهما فيه بعقد عرفى لأن إضافة**إسميهما فى إنذار الرغبة و فى صحيفة الدعوى و إن كان غير لأزم إلا أنه تزيد لا يؤثر**فى صحة إجراءات الشفعة ما دامت قد وجهت إلى البائع الحقيقى و المشترى وعن العقار**المبيع بأكمله** . 
(* *الطعن رقم 0430 لسنة 34 مكتب فنى 19 صفحة رقم 1065 بتاريخ** 30-05-1968) 
-* *فقرة رقم : 1** 
**يترتب على الأخذ بالشفعة تحويل الحقوق و**الإلتزامات ما بين البائع و المشترى إلــى ما بيـن البائع و الشفيع فتزول صلة**البائع بالمشترى فيما لكل منهما من الحقوق على الآخر بموجب عقـد البيع لتكون صلته**فى تلك الحقوق بالشفيع فهى عملية قانونية تدور ، و لابد ، بين أطراف ثلاثة كل منهم**طرف حقيقى ضرورى فيها حتى يمكن قانوناً حصول هذا التحويل الواقع فى حقوقهــم**الثلاثة بعضهم على بعض و لا يتصور إلا قبل ثلاثتهم جميعاً . و دعوى الشفعة - و**المقصود بهـا إجراء عملية هذا التحويل قضاء - يجب بحكم الحال أن تكون دائرة بينهم**هم الثلاثة كذلك ، و من ثم يتحتم إختصامهم جميعاً فى جميع مراحل التقاضى كما جرى به**قضاء هذه المحكمة و إلا كانت غير مقبولة** . 
(* *الطعن رقم 0007 لسنة 19 مكتب فنى** 02* *صفحة رقم 244 بتاريخ 18-01-1951**)

**ثانياً:-إجراءاتها** 
**ترفع بالطريق**العادى للمحكمة الواقع فى دائرتها العقار المشفوع فيه (مكانياً) أما الاختصاص**النوعى فيتحدد تبعاً لقيمة العقار م37/1 مرافعات لأنها متعلقة بملكية العقار لمشفوع**فيه وعلى ذلك تقدر بإعتبار ( ) مثل الضريبة دون إعتبار للثمن المسمى فى العقد** 
**ثالثاً:-ميعاد رفع الدعوى**
**يجب رفع الدعوى خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ إعلان**الرعبة فى الشفعة وتحسب مدة الثلاثين يوماً من تارخ آخر إعلان (للبائع والمشترى**)* *وذلك بعد إيداع الثمن ولو فى نفس اليوم** 
**وجزاء رفع الدعوى بعد الثلاثين يوماً هو**سقوطها مع العلم أن رفعها لمحكمة غير مختصة خلال المدة يقطع السقوط** 
-**فقرة رقم** : 1 
**الأصل أن ترفع الدعوى بالطريق المحدد فى قانون المرافعات السارى وقت رفعها ،**و لما كانت المادة 63 من قانون المرافعات الحالى تقضى بأن ترفع الدعوى إلى المحكمة**بصحيفة تودع قلم كتاب المحكمة ما لم ينص القانون على غير ذلك و كان القانون لم**يستثن دعوى الشفعة من الطرق العادى لرفع الدعاوى ، و كانت المادة 943 من القانون**المدنى قد إكتفت بالنص على رفع دعوى الشفعة خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ إعلان**الرغبة بالأخذ بالشفعة دون أن تحيل صراحة إلى قواعد رفع الدعوى التى كان معمولاً**بها وقت صدور القانون المدنى أو ترسم طريقاً معيناً لرفعها . إذ كان ذلك ، فإن دعوى**الشفعة تعتبر مرفوعة من تاريخ إيداع صحفيتها قلم كتاب المحكمة وفق قانون المرافعات**الحالى المنطبق على واقعة الدعوى** .
(* *الطعن رقم 0476 لسنة 47 مكتب فنى 31 صفحة**رقم 1663 بتاريخ 03-06-1980**)

**رابعاً:-مستنداتها**
1-* *العقد المسجبل سند**ملكية الشفيع**
2-* *عقد شرلء المشترى إن كان قد سجل**
3-* *أصل إعلان الرغبة فى**الشفعة(معلن) لكل من البائع والمشترى** 
4-* *صورة رسمية من محضر إيداع الثمن**للعقارالمشفوع فيه خزينة المحكمة لصالح المشترى للعقار**
**خامساًً:-الحكم فى دعوى**الشفعة**
**نصت المادة 943 والحكم فى الدعوى على وجه السرعة** , 
**والمادة** 944
**الحكم الذى يصدر نهائيا بثبوت الشفعة يعتبر سندا لملكية الشيع , وذلك دون**اخلأل بالقواعد المتعلقة با لتسجيل**. 
**وما أن يصدر الحكم يعتبر بعد تسجيله سنداً**لملكية الشفيع ومنشىء لها ويخضع لقوانين الشهر العقارى التى توجب تسجيل كل تصرف أو**حكم ناقل للملكية**
**فقرة رقم : 2** 
**نصت المادة 18 من قانون الشفعة - القديم** -* *على أن الحكم الذى يصدر نهائياً بثبوت الشفعة يعتبر سنداً لملكية الشفيع ، و من**مقتضى هذا النص أن العين المشفوع فيها لا تصير إلـى ملك الشفيع إلا بالحكم النهائى**القاضى بالشفعة ، إذ هو سند تملكه . و ينبنى على ذلك أن يكون ريع هذه العين من حق**المشترى وحده عن المدة السابقة على تاريخ هذا الحكم و لا يكون للشفيع حق فيه إلا**إبتداء من هذا التاريخ فقط حتى لو كان قد عرض الثمن على المشترى عرضاً حقيقياً أو**أودعه على ذمته خزانة المحكمة إثر رفضه ، و بذلك لا يكون هناك محل للتفريق بين حالة**ما إذا كانت الشفعة قد قضى بها الحكم الإستئنافى بعد أن كان قـد رفضهـــــا**الحكـــــــم الإبتدائى و حالة ما إذا كان قد قضى بها الحكم الإبتدائى المؤيد**بالحكم الإستئنافى ، إذ العبرة فى الحالتين بالحكم النهائى سواء أكان ملغيا أم**مؤيدا للحكم الابتدائى . و إذن فمتى كان الواقع فى الدعوى هو أن المطعون عليهم**إشتروا الأطيان و إلتزموا بدفـــع ثمنها رأساً إلى البنك المرتهن لأطيان البائعين**الشائعة فيها الأطيان المبيعة خصماً مـــن ديــــــن الراهن المستحق على البائعين ،**و لما أن قضى بأحقية الطاعن فى أخذ الأطيان المبيعة بالشفعة حل محل المطعون عليهم**فيما إلتزموا به من دفع كامل ثمن الأطيان المشفوع فيها إلى البنـــــــك المرتهن**رأساً و قام بدفع هذا الثمن إلى البنك مع فوائده من تاريخ إستحقاقه ، ثم أقام**دعـــواه على المطعون عليهم يطالبهم بريع الأطيان من تاريخ طلب أخذها بالشفعة حتى**تاريخ تسلمه لهـا فقضى الحكم المطعون فيه برفضها - فإن الحكم يكون قد أصاب إذ قضى**برفض الدعوى فـى خصوص ريع المدة السابقة على تاريخ صدور الحكم الإستئنافى المؤيد**للحكم الإبتدائى القاضـى بالشفعة ، إذ مجرد دفع الطاعن ثمن الأطيان و فوائده و**حلوله محل المطعون عليهم لا يكسبــه أى حق فى الريع عن المدة سالفة الذكر ، إلا أن**الحكم من جهة أخرى يكون قد أخطأ فى خصوص قضائه برفض طلب الريع عن المدة التالية**للحكم النهائى بأحقية الطاعن فى الشفعة** . 
(* *الطعن رقم 216 لسنة 18 ق ، جلسة** 1951/2/15 ) 

**فقرة رقم : 1** 
**استقر قضاء محكمة النقض فى ظل أحكام دكريتو** 23* *من مارس سنة 1901 بقانون الشفعة على أن ملكية الشفيع للعين المشفوع فيها لا تنشأ**إلا برضاء المشترى بالشفعة أو بالحكم الصادر بها و أن هذه الملكية لا يرتد أثرها**إلى تاريخ البيع الحاصل للمشترى و لا إلى تاريخ المطالبة بالشفعة . و لم يعدل**القانون المدنى الجديد شيئا من أحكام ذلك الدكريتو فى هذا الخصوص فجاء نص المادة** 944* *مطابقا لنص المادة 18 من الدكريتو من أن الحكم الذى يصدر نهائيا بثبوت الشفعة**يعتبر سندا لملكية الشفيع و انتهى المشرع إلى ترك الأمر فى تحديد ملكية الشفيع إلى**ما كان عليه الحكم قبل إصدار القانون المدنى الجديد ـ و على ذلك فلا تنتقل الملكية**للشفيع فى ظل القانون المدنى الحالى إلا من تاريخ الحكم بالشفعة**
(**الطعن رقم 0235**لسنة 23 مكتب فنى 08 صفحة رقم 798 بتاريخ** 14-11-1957)









**آثـــار الشفعــــــة**وسقوطهـــــا**
**آثــــار الشفعة**
**المادة 945** 
(1)* *يحل الشفيع قبل البائع محل**المشترى فى جميع حقوقه والتزاماته 0 (2) وانما لايحق له الانتفاع بالأجل الممنوح**للمشترى فى دفع الثمن الا برضاءالبائع 0 (3) واذا استحق العقار للغير بعد أخذه**بالشفعة فليس للشفيع ان يرجع الاعلى البائع**
-**الأصل حلول الشفيع محل المشترى** 
**الخلاصة التى تنتج من اخذ الشفيع العقار بالشفعة رضاء أو قضاء هى حلول الشفيع**محل المشترى مع مراعاة قواعد التسجيل مع إستثناء أن الشفيع لا يستفيد بالأجل**الممنوح للمشترى إلا بموافقة البائع** 
-**تسلم العقار**
**إذا تمت الشفعة رضاء أو**قضاء حق للشفيع أن يستلم العقار من البائع أو من المشترى إن كان قد تسلمه من البائع**وذلك بعد سداد ما أُنفق من مصاريف الحفظ والصيانة** 
-**تبعة الهلاك**
**فتبعة الهلاك**رهينة بتسليم العقار فإذا هلك العقار فى يد المشترى قبل تسليمه إلى الشفيع أو**إنذاره بتسلمه كانت تبعة الهلاك على المشترى وللشفيع أن يسترد الثمن الذى دفعه أو**أودعه خزينة المحكمة** 
**وإذا هلك العقار فى يد البائع كانت تبعة الهلاك على البائع**فللمشترى والشفيع أو أى منهم إسترداد الثمن الذى دفعه** 
**وإذا هلك العقار بعد**تسليمه للشفيع أو إنذاره بتسلمه فتقع على الشفيع تبعة الهلاك فلا يرجع على**أحد**
-**حق الشفيع فى الثمار**
**إذا ما تم أخذ العقار بالشفعة كان للشفيع الحق فى**ثمار هذا العقار**
-**ضمان البائع للشفيع**:
**من آثار حلول الشفيع محل المشترى فى**جميع الحقوق والإلتزامات إنتقال إلتزام البائع بضمان التعرض والاستحقاق نحو الشفيع** .**فيضمن البائع تعرضه الشخصى مادياً أو قانونياً ويلتزم بضمان الاستحقاق وضمان**العيوبالخفية , ويرجع الشفيع بها على البائع وحده** 
**الالتزام بالثمن**والمصروفات**:
**يجب إيداع كل الثمن الحقيقى قبل رفع الدعوى ويكون الثمن من حق**المشترى إذا كان قد دفعه للبائع وإلا كان من حق البائع وإذا كان الثمن مؤجلاً لا**ينتفع الشفيع بهذا الأجل إلتا برضاء البائع طبقاً لنص المادة 945/2 وهذا الإستثناء**من حلول الشفيع محل المشترى له ما يبرره حيث راعى المشرع ما قد يكون من الثقة**والضمان المتوفرة بين البائع والمشترى ما قد لا تتوافر فى الشفيع أو لا يسمح بها**البائع فلا يجبر عليها لأن الأشخاص يتفاوتون فى اليسار والعسر وفى درجة إستعدادهم**للوفاء بالدين** 
**ويجب على الشفيع أن يدفع كافة المصروفات التى إقتضلها عقد البيع**رسمية أو غير رسمية بالاضافة لنفقات الحفظ والصيانة**
**المادة 946** 
1-**اذا بنى**المشترى فى العقار المشفوع أو غرس فيه أشجارا قبل اعلأن الرغبة فى الشفعة , كان**الشفيع ملزما تبعا لما يختاره المشترى أن يدفع له اما المبلغ الذىأنفقه أو مقدار ما**زاد فى قيمة العقار بسبب البناء أوالغراس. 2- واما اذا حصل البناء أو الغراس بعد**اعلأن الرغبة فى الشفعة , كان للشفيع أن يطلب الازالة . فاذا اختارأن يستبقى البناء**أو الغراس فلأ يلزم الا بدفع قيمة أدوات البناء وأجرة العمل أو نفقات**الغراس**
-**مصير الغرس والبناء من المشترى نفرق فيه بين حالتين : قبل إعلان الرغبة**-* *وبعد إعلان الر غبة**
1-**حالة البناء والغراس قبل إعلان الرغبة فى الشفعة** :* *فللمشترى الخيار إما قبول المبلغ المنفق وإما التعويض عن الزيادة الحادثة فى قيمة**العقار بسبب البناء أو الغراس**
2-**حالة البناء أو الغراس بعد إعلان الرغبة فى**الشفعة : فللشفيع الخيار إما الإبقاء على البناء أو الغراس على أن يدفع قيمة البناء**وأجرة العمل فقط أو نفقات الغراس وإما أن يطلب الازالة**
**المادة 947** 
-* *لايسرى**فى حق الشفيع أى رهن رسمى أو أى حق اختصاص أخذ ضد المشترى ولا أى بيع صدر من**المشترى ولا أى حق عينى رتبه أو ترتب ضده اذا كان كل ذلك قدتم بعد التاريخ الذى سجل**فيه اعلأن الرغبة فى الشفعة. ويبقى مع ذلك قد تم بعد التاريخ الذى سجل فيه اعلأن**الرغبة فى الشفعة . ويبقى مع ذلك للدائنين المقيدين ما كان لهم من حقوق الأولوية**فيهما آل للمشترى من ثمن العقار** . 
**علاقة الشفيع بالغير تكون حين يرتب المشترى**على العقار حقوقاً عينية وهى لا تخرج عن حالتين**:
-**الحالة الأولى: قبل تسجيل**إعلان الرغبة فى الشفعة** 
**كل الحقوق العينية التى ترتب على العقار قبل إعلان**الرغبة فى الشفعة تكون نافذة فى مواجهة الشفيع وينتقل إليه العقار المشفوع فيه**محملاً بها ولا يكون للشفيع سوى الرجوع على المشترى** 
-**الحالة الثانية: بعد تسجيل**إعلان الرغبة فى الشفعة**
**كل الحقوق العينية التى رتبت على العقار بعد إعلان**الرغبة فى الشفعة لا تكون نافذة ولا تسرى على الشفيع ويخلص العقار إليه خالياً**منها**

**سقوط الشــــــــــفعة**:
**المادة 948** 
**يسقطالحق فى الأخذ بالشفعة**فى الأحوال الآتية: (أ) اذا نزل الشفيع عن حقه فى الآخذ بالشفعة ولو قبل البيع. (ب**)* *اذا انقضت أربعة أشهر من يوم تسجيل عقد البيع. (ج) فى الأحوال الأخرى التى نص عليها**القانون**. 
-**أهم أسباب سقوط الحق فى الشفعة هى** :
1-**نزول الشفيع عن حقه فى**الأخذ بالشفعة**
**والتنازل تصرف قانونى سواء بمقابل أو بغير مقابل ويكون إما صريحاً**أو ضمنياً يستفاد من أى عمل أو تصرف يدل على نزول الشفيع عن حقه ويجوز النزول**المقدم أى قبل البيع** 
**ولطالما أن هذا النزول يؤدى إلى السقوط فلزم إلتزام قصد**الشفيع وعدم التوسع فيه ويذا قضت محكمتنا**
(**بأن النزول الذى يتم بالنسبة إلى**البيع الذى قد يصدر للغير من الجار التنازل له والواقع على الأرض المجاورة لا يمتد**إلى البيع الصادر من مشترى هذه الأرض) أى لا يمتد لصفقة أخرى ممن نُزِلَ له**
** *استقر اجتهاد محكمة التمييز على انه عندما يكون اسقاط حق الشفعة صريحاً بعد وقوع**البيع الرسمي فان هذا الحق يسقط سواء اكان الشفيع قد علم بعناصر عقد البيع الرسمي**من حيث مقدار الثمن ومقدار المبيع او لم يعلم بذلك لان الشفعة هي حق خالص للشفيع**فيملك التصرف فيه استيفاء واسقاطاً . * اما اذا كان التنازل عن الشفعة قد وقع عن**طريق الدلالة فان حق الشفيع لا يسقط الا بالعلم بمقدار المبيع وبالثمن وبالمشتري**وذلك لان الدلالة في هذا الصدد هي دلالة الرضى بالبيع والرضى بالبيع والرضى بالشيء**بدون العلم به محال . * ان تبريك الشفيع للمشترين بعد عقد البيع الرسمي هو في**حقيقته اظهار الرغبة في عدم الاخذ بالشفعة ويعد اسقاطاً صريحاً لحق الشفعة سواء**اكان الشفيع قد علم بمقدار المبيع والثمن ام لم يعلم** .

**فقرة رقم : 8** 
**إتخاذ الشفيع إجراءات دعوى الشفعة لا ينفى بطريق اللزوم الحتمى و المنطقى سبق**نزوله عن حقه فى الشفعة قبل رفع الدعوى و لا يمنع صاحب المصلحة من التمسك فيها بهذا**النزول و طلب تمكينه من إثباته قانوناً** .

(* *الطعن رقم 2003 لسنة 53 ق ، جلسة** 1989/4/6 )

2-**عدم إظهار الرغبة فى الميعاد**
**المادة 940** 
**على من يريد**الأخذ بالشفعة ان يعلن رغبته فيها الى كل من البائع والمشترى خلال خمسة عشر يوما من**تاريخ الأنذار الرسمى الذى يوجهه اليه البائع أو المشترى والا سقط حقه ويزاد على**تلك المدة ميعاد المسافة اذا اقتضى الأمر ذلك . وقد بينا ذلك فى المحاضرات**السالفة**
3-**عدم رفع الدعوى فى الميعاد**
**المادة 943** 
**ترفع دعوى الشفعة على**البائع والمشترى أمام المحكمة الكائن فى دائرتها العقار وتقيد بالجدول. ويكون كل**ذلك فى ميعاد ثلأثين يوما من تاريخ الاعلأن المنصوص عليه فى المادة السابقة والا**سقط الحق فيهاوالحكم فى الدعوى على وجه السرعة . وقد بينا ذلك فى المحاضرات**السالفة**
4-**عدم إيداع الثمن فى الميعاد**
**المادة 943 /(2**) 
**وخلأل ثلأثين يوما**على الأكثر من تاريخ هذا الاعلأن يجب أن يودع خزانة المحكمة الكائن فى دائراتها**العقار كل الثمن الحقيقى الذى حصل به البيع , مع مراعاة أن يكون هذا الايداع قبل**رفع الدعوى بالشفعة ,فان لم يتم الايداع فى هذاالميعاد على الوجه المتقدم سقط حق**الأخذ بالشفعة**. 
5-**مضى أربعة أشهر من تاريخ التسجيل**
**المادة 948** 
(**ب) اذا**انقضت أربعة أشهر من يوم تسجيل عقد البيع** 
**والتمسك بسقوط حق الشفيع فى الشفعة**يثبت بمجرد مرور أربعة أشهر من يوم تسجيل عقد البيع دون إستعمال الشفيع لهذا الحق**ولا يتطلب هنا علم الشفيع بالبيع أو غير ذلك لأن القانون أفترض علم الشفيع بحصول**البيع بمضى أربعة أشهر على الشهر والتسجيل** 
6-**بطلان البيع**
**تبطل الشفعة إذا**كان البيع المشفوع فيه باطل كما إذا إتضح أن البائع لم يكن مالكاً لما باع وقًضِىَ**ببطلانه**
**مع أنها تجوز فى (بيع ملك الغير ما دام قائم ولم يقض ببطلانه "طعن** 961/47**ق جلسة 10/12/1979") و تجوز فى البيع الصورى (صورية نسبية) وتجوز فى البطلان**النسبى لتقص أهلية أو عيب إرادة** 
7-**التقادم** 
**يتقادم الحق فى الشفعة بمرور**خمسة عشر عاماً على البيع الإبتدائى الذى لم يسجل ولم يعلن وذلك بناء على القواعد**العامة**
**فقرة رقم : 2** 
**لا يشترط قانوناً فى البيع الذى تجوز فيه الشفعة أن**يكون بعقد مسجل أو ثابت التاريخ** . 
(* *الطعن رقم 173 لسنة 18 ق ، جلسة 1950/5/18** ) 
(**وذلك بخلاف عقد الشفيع**
8-**زوال ملكية الشفيع للعقار** 
**وذلك من وقت البيع**حتى صدور حكم نهائى بالشفعة**
"* *فقرة رقم : 2** 
**إذا كان عقد شراء الشفيع غير**مسجل فالعين التى هى محل هذا العقد لا يصح أن يشفع بها**" .)
(* *الطعن رقم 40 لسنة** 15* *ق ، جلسة 1946/4/4** )
9-**زوال أحد شروط الشفعة**
**إذا زال أحد الشروط اللازمة**للأخذ بالشفعة كما إذا باع الشفيع عقاره قبل طلب الشفعة أو جعله وقفاً أو مسجداً أو**إذا زالت صقته كجار بمنع الإلتصاق بمرور طريق فاصل أو إذا بيع العقار بالمزاد**العلنى ( وليس الاختيارى) ولا شفعة فى منقول ولا شفعة فى أملاك الدولة (العامة**والخاصة) ولايجوز أخذ الأرض الموزعة على صغار الفلاحين بالشفغة طبقاً للمادة 9 من**المرسوم بقانون 178/52 ولا يجوز للمستأجر لأنه غير مالـــــــــــــــك** .
-**والمشترى لجزء مفرز لا يجوز له طلب الشفعة فى جزء شائع من ذات العقار اذا تم**بيعه لأنه لا يجوز له طلب الشفعة على خلاف سنده ( طعن مدنى جلسة 30/11/1950** )

**وقاعدة الدفع بسقوط الشفعة قررها القانون والحق ذاته مستمد منه ولذا أحيطت**بقيود كثيرة ووجب القيام بالإجراءات فى مواعيدها وإلا سقط الحق فيها**
**فهو كحق**مقيد لحرية التعاقد وحق الملكية فإذا سقط أصبح لا وجود له والمحكمة تقضى بذلك من**تلقاء نفسها وفى أى حالة كانت عليها الدعوى** 
**والله ولى التوفيق**

**حمدى صبحى** 
**المحامى*

----------


## عهد المزروعي

مشكور عالموضوع الحلو

----------

